# How much spending money for a weekend in Vilnius?



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

As I have mentioned in another thread I am going to Vilnius at the end of next month for a couple of days. I was trying to figure out how much spending money I will to need but I can't get an idea of the prices in Lithuania. All I know is that a Zalgiris/Rytas jersey costs about 65-70Lt (I tried to work out the rest from that, but in vain )

So, accomodation excluded, how much would you think a single travelling tourist will need for a couple of days in Vilnius? I know that estimations can vary a lot depending on the activities one choses to do, but any estimate would help. Or alternatively, can you give me some examples of prices, like how much meals/drinks etc cost?

I'd be very grateful for any info. Thanks in advance. 

PS: And I promise excellent photos from downtown Vilnius upon my retrun


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I have no idea, but I'm sure you can find the answer at the good folks in the S&B Skybar http://skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=444


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you Mr Denmark, 

Can some of the admins/mods move the present thread to the S&B Skybar forum? I'd be grateful.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I think it will be easier/faster to just make a new one - I'm sure the mods will forgive you


----------

